# Monkey League Discussion Thread



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 3, 2021)

I couldn't find a thread about monkey league in general so I'm creating this. we can talk about it here

*MONKEY LEAGUE is a competitive cubing tournament organized by Phillip Lewicki (Lazer0Monkey). *It features head-to-head battles between some of the fastest cubers in the world, with a prize pool of $1300+! Coupled with some of the most famous cubers in the world commentating, MONKEY LEAGUE is something you don't want to miss! All matches are streamed LIVE on twitch and then later uploaded to YT.

Some people who have competed so far:

-Feliks Zemdegs

-Leo Borromeo

-Patrick Ponce

-Stanley Chapel

-Tymon Kolasiński

MONKEY LEAGUE is sponsored by donors, and all donations go straight towards the prize pool. amount as of 06/22/20: $1206.25


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 3, 2021)

No offense, but I wouldn't make the title "_Official_ Monkey League Thread" unless you're associated with the organization of Monkey League in some way (which you may be, so ignore this post if you are).


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 4, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


>


Nice win by Matty over Ruihang.

Its all about nerves.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 4, 2021)

Yeah, Ruihang looked pretty nervous in the second set, and Matty looked as efficient as ever. Some good single times as well, I was away when it dropped so specifically avoided threads like this for spoilers.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 5, 2021)

What exactly is the monkey league?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 5, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> What exactly is the monkey league?


I edited the original post


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 5, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> *MONKEY LEAGUE is a competitive cubing tournament organized by Phillip Lewicki (Lazer0Monkey).* It features head-to-head battles between some of the fastest cubers in the world, with a prize pool of $1300+! Coupled with some of the most famous cubers in the world commentating, MONKEY LEAGUE is something you don't want to miss! All matches are streamed LIVE on twitch and then later uploaded to YT.
> 
> Some people who have competed so far:
> 
> ...


Good advertisement.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 5, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Good advertisement.


copy pasted from reddit


----------



## Waffles (Jul 6, 2021)

welp, the next one's up.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 6, 2021)

Just a heads up for everyone, the videos are up on Lazermonkey's twitch channel for about a day before they are uploaded to YT if you want to catch them early. Also, maybe consider changing the title to something like "Monkey League Discussion Thread" so it shows up better in searches.

Tymon got a 3.43 fullstep in his match against Luke! Here is the clip: https://clips.twitch.tv/TangentialSilkyEggUncleNox-QmQvD7UBm82KxCbW. Absolutely insane.


----------



## Jonathan Cuber (Jul 7, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Tymon got a 3.43 fullstep in his match against Luke! Here is the clip: https://clips.twitch.tv/TangentialSilkyEggUncleNox-QmQvD7UBm82KxCbW. Absolutely insane.


wow


----------



## qwr (Jul 7, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> *MONKEY LEAGUE is a competitive cubing tournament organized by Phillip Lewicki (Lazer0Monkey).* It features head-to-head battles between some of the fastest cubers in the world, with a prize pool of $1300+! Coupled with some of the most famous cubers in the world commentating, MONKEY LEAGUE is something you don't want to miss! All matches are streamed LIVE on twitch and then later uploaded to YT.
> 
> Some people who have competed so far:
> 
> ...










Monkey League - Speedsolving.com Wiki







www.speedsolving.com





Anyone wanna track results here?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 7, 2021)

Waffles said:


> welp, the next one's up.


That first set was just straight up a disaster


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 7, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> View attachment 16276
> What is that !!


famous blank infinity void of doom



Thecubingcuber347 said:


> View attachment 16276
> What is that !!


Now I noticed the cat subliminar message
https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/skins/Timeless/resources/images/cat.svg?16717


----------



## EvanCuber (Jul 8, 2021)

Tymon is definitely going to win again, unless Ruihang can cure those nerves of his


----------



## kubesolver (Jul 8, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> Tymon is definitely going to win again, unless Ruihang can cure those nerves of his


I don't think so. It seems to be that Matty, Ruihang and Tymon are fairly even. 
The most likely to win is the one who will end up alone on one side of the play off ladder. 
But seeing how good they all are I predict that we will see sub-5 WR ao5 in 2022 the latest.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 9, 2021)

I think we should change the name of this thread at least one more time just for good luck!


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 9, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I think we should change the name of this thread at least one more time just for good luck!


change it to "The everchanging title of a thread that you will never know the true subject of"


----------



## Waffles (Jul 9, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> change it to "The everchanging title of a thread that you will never know the true subject of"



Add some random jibberish about cubes and geometry


----------



## EvanCuber (Jul 9, 2021)

They should do a Monkey League for other events also, (cough cough "OH")


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 9, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> They should do a Monkey League for other events also, (cough cough "OH")


The only problem with that is the amount of planning and organisation required for running multiple events


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 9, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> They should do a Monkey League for other events also, (cough cough "OH")


OH would be a little boring. I think viable ones would be BLD (But this would probably lower the competitor options the most), 4x4, Square-1, OH, Megaminx, possibly 2x2, and maybe Pyra or Skewb but that would be stretching.
In order of what I think:


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 9, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> OH would be a little boring. I think viable ones would be BLD (But this would probably lower the competitor options the most), 4x4, Square-1, OH, Megaminx, possibly 2x2, and maybe Pyra or Skewb but that would be stretching.
> In order of what I think:
> View attachment 16291


IMO megaminx would take too long for it to be entertaining in monkey league


----------



## EvanCuber (Jul 9, 2021)

Four by four would be really cool, but it also might be a little stretched


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 9, 2021)

Yeah I think square 1 would be interesting as it's only a little longer than 3x3


----------



## EvanCuber (Jul 9, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Yeah I think square 1 would be interesting as it's only a little longer than 3x3


I don't think there is a large enough community in square 1 to add it to the monkey league.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 10, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> I don't think there is a large enough community in square 1 to add it to the monkey league.


It also wouldn't grab the attention of non-cubers as well.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 10, 2021)

monkey league: feet edition


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 10, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> IMO megaminx would take too long for it to be entertaining in monkey league


That would be a lot of fun! It feels like a lot of people have gotten really good at megaminx recently.


MJbaka said:


> Four by four would be really cool, but it also might be a little stretched


If people are averaging 25-ish, it wouldn’t be terrible. It would be longer than 3x3, obviously, but I don’t think that it would be too bad.


the dnf master said:


> Yeah I think square 1 would be interesting as it's only a little longer than 3x3


Square-1 would be a lot of fun to see, too!


MJbaka said:


> I don't think there is a large enough community in square 1 to add it to the monkey league.


I disagree. There are plenty of people who would want to. The competition may not be as fierce as it is for 3x3, but it would definitely be a lot of fun to watch, in my opinion.


----------



## branson_lau (Jul 10, 2021)

finally a Monkey League page on wiki 
https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Monkey_League


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 12, 2021)

Matty vs Leo - Monkey League S4 R2 - Twitch

Leo vs. Matty. No spoilers.


----------



## kubesolver (Jul 12, 2021)

is this a WCA legal timer start?


https://i.gyazo.com/92035cea0e632676fe3c93222df81a4f.mp4


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 12, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> is this a WCA legal timer start?
> 
> 
> https://i.gyazo.com/92035cea0e632676fe3c93222df81a4f.mp4


I don’t see anything wrong with it. What do you see?


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 12, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> is this a WCA legal timer start?
> 
> 
> https://i.gyazo.com/92035cea0e632676fe3c93222df81a4f.mp4


Yes


----------



## kubesolver (Jul 12, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I don’t see anything wrong with it. What do you see?


I remembered the rule wrong.
it says that the competitor uses their *fingers* to touch the elevated sensor surfaces of the timer and I somehow thought it's *fingertips*.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 12, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Tymon got a 3.43 fullstep in his match against Luke! Here is the clip: https://clips.twitch.tv/TangentialSilkyEggUncleNox-QmQvD7UBm82KxCbW. Absolutely insane.


I hate lazer monkey narration, sometimes he gets hysterical and exaggerated
it's pretty annoying


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 12, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I hate lazer monkey narration, sometimes he gets hysterical and exaggerated
> it's pretty annoying


Wonderful solve by Ty- *WAAAHFFOOWMPVPPW)KFWORLDRECORD FULL STEP SUB-WORLDRECORD 4.34!!!*


----------



## Waffles (Jul 13, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Wonderful solve by Ty- *WAAAHFFOOWMPVPPW)KFWORLDRECORD FULL STEP SUB-WORLDRECORD 4.34!!!*



The top recommended thread


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 13, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Wonderful solve by Ty- *WAAAHFFOOWMPVPPW)KFWORLDRECORD FULL STEP SUB-WORLDRECORD 4.34!!!*


This post deserves more credit; I also think it’s a legitimate contender for the 2021 Funniest Post Award!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 13, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> This post deserves more credit; I also think it’s a legitimate contender for the 2021 Funniest Post Award!



You make me blush.


Edit: Is that a real thing?

Edit Edit:


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 13, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> You make me blush.
> View attachment 16320
> 
> Edit: Is that a real thing?


Yeah, the Forum Awards are a thing that happens “every year” (there weren’t any from ‘17-‘19), and Funniest Post is a category. Me and @ProStar organized it last year. Here is the post with last year’s winners, in case you’re interested.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 14, 2021)

Luke vs Bill - Monkey League S4 R2 - Twitch 

Luke Garret vs Bill Wang!



Spoiler



Luke 3 - Bill 1


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 14, 2021)

Any ideas to help avoid spoilers? How about no discussing without spoiler tags until 2-3 days have passed since the match?


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 14, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Any ideas to help avoid spoilers? How about no discussing without spoiler tags until 2-3 days have passed since the match?


No need. If people want to avoid spoilers, don't check the thread until you have watched the latest match.


----------



## kubesolver (Jul 14, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> No need. If people want to avoid spoilers, don't check the thread until you have watched the latest match.


There is a value in a no-spoiler thread. When someone posts here match video I don't have to check YT channels all the time.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 15, 2021)

Ruihang vs Tymon video is up on Twitch.

View it here.


----------



## EvanCuber (Jul 16, 2021)

Wow Tymon getting a three second solve is literally normal for Tymon now


----------



## StrategySam (Jul 19, 2021)

I just watched Ruihang vs Tymon and I would be very intrested to know how many moves on avg. their solves were. Compared to tymon, Ruihang looks like he used so many more moves but had very fast tps.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 21, 2021)

Matty vs. Tymon


A MISTAKE A MISTAKE !!!!!









LaZer0MonKey - A MISTAKE!!!


Watch LaZer0MonKey's clip titled "A MISTAKE!!!"




clips.twitch.tv


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 21, 2021)

Spoiler












LaZer0MonKey - 3.12 Matty


Watch LaZer0MonKey's clip titled "3.12 Matty"




www.twitch.tv









That reaction...


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 24, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It went from the PGA tour to literally any south american "futbol" match


----------



## EvanCuber (Jul 25, 2021)

Honestly, as good as Matty's 3.12 was, it was not up to his normal standards. Matty averages 11 TPS, but this solve was only 8.97 TPS, which is actually quite slow among the fastest cubers. If Matty had turned at his normal TPS, the solve would've been 27 HTM/ 11 TPS = 2.45 seconds


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 25, 2021)

Tymon and Ruihang were just amazing in their match.


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 25, 2021)

3.12 Is Insane!


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jul 25, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> 3.12 Is Insane!


I just checked, that is UWR7


----------



## Waffles (Jul 25, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> I just checked, that is UWR7


It’s the best solve in monkey league, but Ruihang has the WB with 2.68.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 25, 2021)

Monkeyleague is live right now! Watching the first solve as I type this, I'm super exited to witness this live for the first time!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 25, 2021)

Waffles said:


> It’s the best solve in monkey league, but Ruihang has the WB with 2.68.




Max Park. Is. The best.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 26, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> View attachment 16445
> 
> Max Park. Is. The best.


Technically, he’s now tied for the best.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 26, 2021)

Matty's Winstreak lives! I hope that he can go undefeated this season but I'm not sure how likely that is


----------



## J41 (Jul 26, 2021)

Really enjoying Monkey League this season. What an awesome initiative.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 26, 2021)

Personally I can’t wait for Ruihang vs Luke, they’ve been performing similarly and it could be an interesting match


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 6, 2021)

Is there a website of some sort where you can have mock ML's or must I do it the hard way, i:e, generate scramble, calculate means, judge the solves, etc.?


----------



## EvanCuber (Aug 6, 2021)

Any predictions for the semi finals and finals? The matchups are Ruihang vs Tymon and Matty vs Leo. My guess is Tymon will beat Ruihang and Matty will beat Leo. Tymon will beat Matty in the final


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 7, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> Any predictions for the semi finals and finals? The matchups are Ruihang vs Tymon and Matty vs Leo. My guess is Tymon will beat Ruihang and Matty will beat Leo. Tymon will beat Matty in the final


Tymon vs Matty final, It'll be anybody's game(by a close shave) or Ruihang will pull off the biggest upset in cubing history


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 11, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> Any predictions for the semi finals and finals? The matchups are Ruihang vs Tymon and Matty vs Leo. My guess is Tymon will beat Ruihang and Matty will beat Leo. Tymon will beat Matty in the final


Tymon vs Ruihang will be close
Matty will beat Leo
Matty will lose to the winner of the 1st semifinal


----------



## J41 (Aug 12, 2021)

Super slick performance by Ruihang against Leo. So impressive.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 19, 2021)

Ruihang Xu - 5.08sec Single (3x3) - Speed Cube Database


73 STM 14.37 TPS, Reconstruction by: Stewy




speedcubedb.com





A new TPS WB by Ruihang, 14.37 TPS!


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 20, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Tymon vs Ruihang will be close
> Matty will beat Leo
> Matty will lose to the winner of the 1st semifinal


Sad Ruihang lost


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 23, 2021)

I'm really surprised this hasn't been posted yet the thread's not as active as it should be.









Twitch


Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




www.twitch.tv





Matty vs. Tymon Grand Finals.


----------



## J41 (Aug 23, 2021)

Won't spoil the result just in case but that was an awesome season. Really entertaining match-ups throughout.


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 23, 2021)

Grand final was super tense! I had no idea who was going to win until the last couple of sets.


----------



## EvanCuber (Aug 25, 2021)

Dang that final match was literally so close!!!!!!!I am kind of sad that Tymon won AGAIN even though that was what I predicted. I feel bad for Matty because he just got so nervous in the last set and his hands were shaking so hard. But I think what Tymon did after the match was really humble by saying that the whole match could've gone either way and one solve couldn't ultimately decide who was better. That was reallyt humble of doesn't make me nearly as mad as I was at him when I say him win.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Aug 26, 2021)

The best Monkey League final so far. That was really awesome to watch. Well done to Tymon and Matty for putting on that show with some excellent solving.


----------



## kubesolver (Aug 26, 2021)

Spoiler



I really hope that in New season there will be tie break introduced at least in the last set.


----------



## gsingh (May 31, 2022)

Will there be a season 5?


----------



## gsingh (May 31, 2022)

Bump to get this thread back to the top


----------



## PiKeeper (May 31, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Bump to get this thread back to the top


He said he doesn't have the passion for it atm, but it's still a possibility in the future


----------



## gsingh (Aug 17, 2022)

ML S5 just started! First match is on yt.


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 17, 2022)

So Stewy was not messing with us after all... and it looks like a lot of new members have joined the league.








Yiheng Wang - 4.63sec Single (3x3) - Speed Cube Database


54 STM 11.66 TPS, Reconstruction by: Stewy




www.speedcubedb.com


----------



## hyn (Aug 17, 2022)

Yiheng is crazy fast


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 18, 2022)

Anyone know if this is going to be a full season? From what I've been told by someone who judged the Yiheng vs Leo match, it's a supposedly a one-off but they aren't sure.


----------



## Nevan J (Tuesday at 6:22 AM)

New Monkey League Match!
Feliks vs Nahm


----------

